# NFTS MA DIRECTING FICTION 2019 ENTRY



## shish (May 16, 2018)

I applied to this program but wanted to know if anyone had any info regarding the interview stage. I'm currently abroad, am I able to do it via Skype?


----------



## DONGREN (May 17, 2018)

I heard that some of the selected applicants would be invited to attend a week-long interview in the campus.


----------



## LauraGonzalez (May 19, 2018)

shish said:


> I applied to this program but wanted to know if anyone had any info regarding the interview stage. I'm currently abroad, am I able to do it via Skype?


Hi! I have an interview next Thursday and they offer me the option of doing it via Skype if I wanted


----------



## solsagey (May 21, 2018)

LauraGonzalez said:


> Hi! I have an interview next Thursday and they offer me the option of doing it via Skype if I wanted


Hey! For directing fiction specifically, already? Did you apply early or something? - I just got an email this past weekend saying my app was fully processed and it was going to be sent to the selection committee, and they'd be back with me by end of June about whether I get an interview or not. 

And I'm abroad too - I think skype will be okay for most programs


----------



## LauraGonzalez (May 21, 2018)

solsagey said:


> Hey! For directing fiction specifically, already? Did you apply early or something? - I just got an email this past weekend saying my app was fully processed and it was going to be sent to the selection committee, and they'd be back with me by end of June about whether I get an interview or not.
> 
> And I'm abroad too - I think skype will be okay for most programs






Hey! Don't worry, I have applied to the Production Managment Diploma Course and for the Producing MA.

They called me for the Diploma Course interview and I recieved the same email as you for the MA. Although, they had told me that the interview I'm having would be at the end of June as well, and it's not... so be aware!


----------



## solsagey (May 21, 2018)

LauraGonzalez said:


> Hey! Don't worry, I have applied to the Production Managment Diploma Course and for the Producing MA.
> 
> They called me for the Diploma Course interview and I recieved the same email as you for the MA. Although, they had told me that the interview I'm having would be at the end of June as well, and it's not... so be aware!


Ohh okay, thanks-- and good luck with your diploma course interview!! (& the MA)


----------



## Michael McCallin (May 31, 2018)

LauraGonzalez said:


> Hey! Don't worry, I have applied to the Production Managment Diploma Course and for the Producing MA.
> 
> They called me for the Diploma Course interview and I recieved the same email as you for the MA. Although, they had told me that the interview I'm having would be at the end of June as well, and it's not... so be aware!



Hello, best of luck with your applications. I too have applied for the Producing MA. I was sent an email a few months back saying that they’d be processing the applications from the application deadline and could take up to 4 weeks. With the 4 weeks mark being up tomorrow, I was wondering whether you’d had an email or phone call? 
It’s been a long month, checking my phone every 5 minutes haha


----------



## LauraGonzalez (May 31, 2018)

Michael McCallin said:


> Hello, best of luck with your applications. I too have applied for the Producing MA. I was sent an email a few months back saying that they’d be processing the applications from the application deadline and could take up to 4 weeks. With the 4 weeks mark being up tomorrow, I was wondering whether you’d had an email or phone call?
> It’s been a long month, checking my phone every 5 minutes haha



Hey! Great to know about someone who has also applied for MA Producing!

When I sent my application, they sent me an email too, it said that they'll notice to attend an interview (or not attend) for having it at the end of June. 

I'm also checking my phone all the time and I was becoming worried haha Good to know they haven't done it yet. Let's see! Good luck!


----------



## Michael McCallin (May 31, 2018)

LauraGonzalez said:


> Hey! Great to know about someone who has also applied for MA Producing!
> 
> When I sent my application, they sent me an email too, it said that they'll notice to attend an interview (or not attend) for having it at the end of June.
> 
> I'm also checking my phone all the time and I was becoming worried haha Good to know they haven't done it yet. Let's see! Good luck!



It’s a comfort to know I have another month to wait, still, it doesn’t help with the phone checking haha. Fingers crossed for us both


----------



## JenMarie (May 31, 2018)

I had an interview for TV Entertainment last week, and the interview invitation email said I'd be told the outcome by the end of May. The end of May has come and gone and in the meantime I noticed the deadline for applying to the course has been changed to July 5th. I'm not sure if this is bad news or if they're not making any decisions until July? Is it bad form to ask for an update?


----------



## Sagar Talegaonkar (Jun 4, 2018)

I have applied for the Directing Fiction program as well..
Is anyone here outside the UK/EU?
As I wanted to know what they have done to arrange the funding as I'm unable to find a good scholarship which will even cover half the tuition fee.
Can anyone suggest something for the funding, as  the oversees student fees is around £29000 for a year and that makes it £58000 for two years?
Thanks


----------



## solsagey (Jun 6, 2018)

Sagar Talegaonkar said:


> I have applied for the Directing Fiction program as well..
> Is anyone here outside the UK/EU?
> As I wanted to know what they have done to arrange the funding as I'm unable to find a good scholarship which will even cover half the tuition fee.
> Can anyone suggest something for the funding, as  the oversees student fees is around £29000 for a year and that makes it £58000 for two years?
> Thanks


Hi, I'm outside the UK/EU too. I think there's likely no one scholarship you or I would find to cover all of tuition, like you kinda said. My plan is to (if accepted) take out student loans and apply to many small scholarships that fit my situation and will hopefully together take a small chunk out of tuition, then live off of my savings and perhaps a little part-time work if I can manage it while studying... but who knows exactly. I know this isn't especially helpful, but I'm sure there are more of us out there in this situation, so I wanted to say hi. It is expensive. Good luck!


----------



## Michael McCallin (Jun 11, 2018)

I'm still a bit concerned about my application.
I applied as soon as the applications were open, and I had a receipt confirming my application, but that is all I received. I haven't had any other emails.
Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## TommyGunner (Jun 12, 2018)

Michael McCallin said:


> I'm still a bit concerned about my application.
> I applied as soon as the applications were open, and I had a receipt confirming my application, but that is all I received. I haven't had any other emails.
> Has this happened to anyone else?


Hi guys, I'm applying for next years application (rather than this year - have just graduated university). I went to the open day at NFTS this year though and absolutely loved it. It was fantastic. I was wholly convinced that this was the elite institution worth studying at. HOWEVER, having read reviews from alumni I've really been thrown off. Simply look at the 4 reviews on filmschool.org. Has anyone done extensive research and found these sort of reviews to be ungrounded? Or at least not the norm. 

Thanks, regards and good luck to all those applying.


----------



## IFB (Jul 13, 2018)

Hello, just wanted to jump in on this thread as it seems to be the only 2019 one.
Have recently applied for production design and was wondering if there was anyone out there that had heard anything back yet other than the 'you'll know at the end of July' email?  

In regards to nfts reviews, I've read some of the same but none of them are that surprising to me. It's kind of the vibe I was expecting from an expensive film school. You'll always have shit people wherever you go but it's whether you can use the experience to learn and go further in the field or if you think those negative aspects aren't worth the time and money which is a fair choice.


----------



## Cool_Gurl (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi there! Looking for some insight on this program! Has anyone been to this school or heard current/former students thoughts on it?


----------

